# Marineland Came Through, PetSmart Did NOT!



## Andyandsue

A while ago I posted a message about my Marineland acrylic tanks cracking. PetSmart could not provide me with a copy of my order due to a system "upgrade" (read:screwup), and no matter what I did or said, they didn't care. They did all but actually say that I was SOL. A "supervisor" for PetSmart suggested I BRING the tank in to have a manager and a retial location look at it, and MAYBE they will take it back. Can you even imagine that I dismantle an entire tank so MAYBE they take it back? 

After getting bogus advice from Marineland about how fish don't need filtration for a week, just an air stone, I sent them one final email. I used phrases like "biological filtration", "ammonia level", "water parameters" and more to let them know I know what I'm talking about. I also mentioned the FishForum and how it seems Marineland is a well-known and liked product around here. I also said that I would be seeking the advice of a lawyer friend about retailer being required by law to keep orders for a certain length of time so maybe, just maybe I can get some help form PetSmart if Marineland really needs the receipt. I was very polite and explained to them that I couldn't possibly have made this up, and I'm happy to pay for the new tank until they get the cracked ones back for inspection.

Not sure what made them do this. Either I got the right rep this time, the word lawyer scared them, they saw that I knew what I was talking about or they saw that I was on a forum. Maybe it was everything! Regardless; they are sending my a NEW tank!!! They are also sending us a 3 gallon to replace my son's tank which just started cracking in the same manner!!

My faith in Marineland has been restored! I just wanted to post the outcome here so it's public knowledge...


----------



## fish_4_all

Classic example of persistance pays. Large chain stores may not care but manufacturers do as it their reputation on the line. 

Moved to reviews section.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13138


----------

